# Manitoba real estate



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

Help...

I have 2 households of in-laws who live in small town, Manitoba. Father-in-law is a free spirit who sort of bounces between these 2 households. He has now fallen out with one family and has decided to come back to Alberta -- specifically, to live with us. He arrived in the middle of the night last night and crashed on our couch. We love him and he's a generous and loving person overall, but living here permanently is simply not an option. 

This is a bit of a predicament because he has no assets and lives entirely on CPP. He doesn't earn enough income to pay rent regularly, and he has recently developed a heart condition. 

Hubby and I have come up with the following solution: tell father-in-law that we were planning to buy a little place in Killarney to let us visit family there occasionally without burdening the households there. Then ask father-in-law if he'd please take care of the place for us. He is very handy and hardworking, but he needs to slow down. We'd like him to have the dignity of his own home, without relying on others. Also, if he lives here with us I might go postal 

Manitoba real estate is extremely cheap, compared to Alberta real estate. Hubby and I think we can purchase a house at about $50-75,000. We don't need to make money on this house, just avoid losing too much money.

Any thoughts or suggestions or criticisms would be helpful, particularly any observations about Manitoba real estate, which I not familiar with at all.


----------



## seanatis (Feb 7, 2010)

I just moved from Winnipeg last summer and let me tell you the real estate market is retarded for lack of a better word.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

Racer, I suggest that you check out www.mls.ca and look for homes in Killarney. I'm not familiar with that area but know that it's tough to find anything decent in the $50,000to $70,000 range in other parts of the province.

Homes are generally less expensive here than in Alberta but have risen a lot in the past few years.


----------



## fred123 (May 8, 2010)

Maybe the Manitoba Housing program for seniors is an option. I see there is one in Killarney (Manitoba Housing Authority) with a sliding rental scale.

http://www.gov.mb.ca/shas/resourcesforseniors/index.html

Fred


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

fred123 said:


> Maybe the Manitoba Housing program for seniors is an option. I see there is one in Killarney (Manitoba Housing Authority) with a sliding rental scale.
> 
> http://www.gov.mb.ca/shas/resourcesforseniors/index.html
> 
> Fred


Fred, this is an excellent idea. I should have thought of this option since I work in the social service system. I guess my brain is turned off since I'm off duty. 

Also, if this fellow's only income is CPP and he is under 65 years old, he could apply for financial assistance from Employment and Income Assistance if he returns to Manitoba. Once he turns 65 he may be able to receive Old Age Security and also the Guaranteed Income Supplement.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it always happens like this. When elderly parents start to fail, the adult children are always the last to understand. It's as if they're blocked from seeing that their own mom or dad is skipping here & there ... having lapses ... fallings-out with other family members ... erratic behaviour ...

racer you might buy a small house but he already has a heart condition. Even if you find him a house, he will be isolated. Not a good idea for someone who could suddenly suffer a heart attack or a stroke. It might be only a short time before he cannot look after such a property any longer, and then new arrangements will have to be made all over again.

i know this sounds like gloom & doom but the issue imho is not how to buy a small house in manitoba. The issue is what to do about dad now that he's frail & getting on.

that manitoba housing program for seniors sounds like a godsend, esp since posters have noted there is one in killarney, the desired community. There should be some sort of social service network there to keep an eye on the senior residents & on their health. There might even be a nurse who calls on seniors from time to time to see how they're doing (does dad take medication for the cardiac condition ... is he taking this reliably & regularly ...)

if there's a waiting list for the seniors' housing then you & the rest of the family members would have to figure out who boards dad until appropriate space opens up. Sometimes private facilities can be found on a temporary basis.

there's not much to say to comfort you except that somehow millions of adult canadians do go through this, and somehow most of their elderly parents do get properly looked after.


----------



## v_tofu (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi There,

I agree with trying out the group home as well.

But I will let you know, that he will most likely protest the idea and there will be lots of trying times ahead.

If He's anything like my Friend's dad, he will think your trying to pawn him off to some group home. He went on a mad tirade to every family member. It wasn't until he actually gave in and tried it out to realize how much he liked it. The Ol' bugger is actually in charge of organizing events for other seniors now 

Of course each situation is different, so if your FIL is still capable of maintaining a home, then go for it. If the heart condition isn't too serious, then I dont' see why not. Some people like being independent, some don't.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

THanks for all of the help!

Humble - very insightful, thanks.

V_tofu - yes, you are right on target. He is 70 yrs old, but ferociously independent, never asks for a dime from anyone (this couch crashing is a first), and is tough as an old boot. Or something  

Looks like I've got some homework...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

very good so far. You survived & lived to post another day. Lucidly, too. Excellent.

probbly the hardest homework you'll ever do in your life. Raising kids is a breeze by comparison.


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

seanatis said:


> I just moved from Winnipeg last summer and let me tell you the real estate market is retarded for lack of a better word.


Nicely put. Homes in Windsor Park selling for 300K+????????

The past 7-8 years has been crazy, but the previous 15 years were literally flat so I guess long term is keeping up with inflation.

My take on real estate is do I like the house, and can I afford it? It is neither an asset or liability it is shelter.

I lucked out and bought before the big run up so if prices go down I am not concerned.

I am glad I am not buying for the first time, with a big mortgage and small down payment.


----------

